
Why Elon Musk Keeps Promising the Impossible - saeranv
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2016/05/tesla_s_elon_musk_keeps_promising_the_impossible_i_think_i_know_why.html
======
k__
I once read that one of the fathers of the Internet (don't remember who) said
that the Internet should span the whole galaxy, because engineers always under
deliver and he could live with a version that just spans the Earth.

